# Driver Error?



## Langin (Apr 9, 2010)

IPS Driver Error

There appears to be an error with the database.
You can try to refresh the page by clicking here

The error returned was (2003): Can't connect to MySQL server on '94.23.240.211' (111)


well sometimes if I load a page I get this!? Uhm how is it possible to fix this? I am using Safari Between.


----------



## prowler (Apr 9, 2010)

I just got that after refreshing the latest discussions box


----------



## Langin (Apr 9, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> I just got that after refreshing the latest discussions box



Which browser?


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 9, 2010)

Yeah had it too (Chrome)
Funny thing is that after the refresh it said 11 users online, lol


----------



## iFish (Apr 9, 2010)

same problem here!!







EDIT: this happens to me mostly on the TempShop fourm....... but i have also had it in the user news section 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT 2: i can confirm that this happens on the whole site


----------



## Rydian (Apr 9, 2010)

That's a server-side error, it has nothing to do with your browser, it happened to the entire site.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 9, 2010)

The site is having some problems at the moment. It will be looked into.


----------



## iFish (Apr 9, 2010)

Also Ace... here is another error screen


----------



## scrtmstr (Apr 9, 2010)

^i got that screen as well. Only my numbers were different.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 9, 2010)

The first IPS error I got a few hours ago was like the second shot; with the indented error as well.


----------



## The Pi (Apr 9, 2010)

i have had this error 5 times the 4th and 5th time when trying to post this comment


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 9, 2010)

It wasn't affecting the separate shoutbox until just now either. Also, I'm seeing some alterations in some of the fonts too.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 9, 2010)

Yep. It keeps happening.
Annoying.


----------



## iFish (Apr 9, 2010)

if i see a new error screen i will post it up here


----------



## Leo Cantus (Apr 9, 2010)

yeah happening with me too (chrome)
pretty annoying


----------



## macgeek417 (Apr 9, 2010)

I got an error while loading this page. Hello, irony!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 9, 2010)

What's with the font?
It seems more like Arial now.


----------



## iFish (Apr 9, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> What's with the font?
> It seems more like Arial now.



same. i get that awell


----------



## EyeZ (Apr 9, 2010)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> The site is having some problems at the moment. It will be looked into.



I was wondering this last night, for no reason i found a couple of my posts becoming double postings and i have noticed a couple of other posters tonight having the same probs with double postings.

A double post with a single click of the mouse, strange!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 9, 2010)

bik75 said:
			
		

> yeah happening with me too (chrome)
> pretty annoying
> It's definitely a server side issue, so it will happen with all browsers.
> 
> ...


I like Arial.


----------



## Langin (Apr 9, 2010)

IPS Driver Error

There appears to be an error with the database.
You can try to refresh the page by clicking here

The error returned was (2003): Can't connect to MySQL server on '94.23.240.211' (111)


well sometimes if I load a page I get this!? Uhm how is it possible to fix this? I am using Safari Between.


----------



## iFish (Apr 9, 2010)

hmm... the site is trying to say cyclo site is down


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Apr 9, 2010)

Whoops i didnt Notice this thread i accidently possted in Another thread about this Problem im glad to know im not the Only one


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 9, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> bik75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 It's really wierd how its showing only small numbers of people online when there are more, creepy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 < Oh wait, silly sexy emoticon


----------



## Sterling (Apr 9, 2010)

Same here, I hope it gets fixed soon.


----------



## Costello (Apr 10, 2010)

there were some network issues yesterday night, the host worked on it, we worked on it, its all fixed now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*topic closed*


----------

